# Kill grass for garden



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I want to kill off a 30 x 3 foot area for a row of sugar pie pumpkins for eating. Area is currently bermuda and need to kill it. Thought I had some plastic that I was gonna lay down to suffocate the grass but cant find it. Think I could have success with a vinegar salt mix without damaging the soil for transplants I hope plant in the next week? I'm not married to this area being a permanent garden so I dont plan to did it out.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Why not use glyphosate? It's safe to use in gardens as it neutralizes on soil contact. Vinegar and salt may stick around for a little bit in the soil and also may not work as well as gly on bermuda.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

@stevehollx Nothing toxic is left behind? Wife plans to make Thanksgiving pumpkin pie with these.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh dang. Just did some searching. Thought it was a big no no.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Have you thought about just using a sod cutter to cut your row?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah but was looking for a quick and lazy method. Trying something new. If I dont like it I will just let the bermuda grow back in.

These six are for Thxgiving pies. 6 more going in for Xmas pies. Wife sells them. Going to grow them up vertically. Will have a trellis of sorts installed soon.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would avoid glyphosate - especially on edible plants.

Concentrated vinegar may or may not work. It requires a hot sunny area to work.

Avoid salt as it will linger in soil for a long time.

There is really no lazy way around it. You will need to dig!


----------



## 123organic (7 mo ago)

dig, till, or torch. Torch bare soil good kills any weed seeds but more might find their way there if not mulched with weed free clippings etc.


----------

